

Twelve Years Later, US Media Still Can’t Get Iraqi WMD Story Right - etiam
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/04/10/twelve-years-later-u-s-media-still-cant-get-iraqi-wmd-story-right/

======
JoeAltmaier
tl;dr: OP claims Iraq was not hiding tens of thousands of chemical weapons
because they had only lost them.

~~~
anonbanker
that is an astounding mischaracterization of the article. I hope nobody takes
your summary seriously.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Its the explicit point of the article. Don't make me quote it.

